# Moxie"s first obedience match



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We've been on SM for almost 3.5 years and that about how long Moxie and I have been training on a regular basis. ( from when he was 16 week old) Not always for obedience, but somewhere along the way with a lot of inspiration (Jackie, Mandy and Carina) and a lot of support from many of you..we decided to train for competitive obedience. 

We had our first practice Match yesterday. The score's don't count, but it counts as far as experience in the ring among distractions other dogs...and confidence for both of us. 

Moxie was amazing yesterday for his first time out. He really couldn't have been better. As for me, as usual, it's always the handler that somehow screws up, either footwork, body language, bad habits...yeah I made some mistakes...but for my/our first time I 'm really happy with how we did.

As always, I couldn't have done it without a lot of support from some members here. Jackie (JMM) has always held my hand long distance. 
She gave me a pep talk over the weekend and it really helped me to not get anxious..I didn't expect anything, expect for fhaving fun with him and I got so much out of the experience because i didn't have any expectations. Good lesson to learn for our furture matches and trials.

The best feedback I recieved was from all of the large dog people who look at our "furry lap dogs" compared to their more serious looking dogs and were amazed at what they saw.

It was a totally cool experience. Moxie is also somewhat reactive around dogs..but with consistant training on a regular basis, he got soooo much better. 

I'm attaching the links of our second run thru. We went through all of the exercises including the group stay, at which I'll attach pics later.

I think we have a nice obedience career ahead of us. ( as long as I can earn to have fun with the dumbell... and not mess up my footwork...LOL)

Thanks so much for looking:






 




 




 
I'll post some pics later.

Moxie def. held up his end for our small furry dogs..LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh he looks so cute the way he looks up at you while he's working it. Such a smartr little cutie pie.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

That is too cool! 

I don't understand the prejudice against small fluffies either...."oooh he's so little and cute, he must not be able to sit or stay." Like being small and fluffy means they can't hear you or something.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love it!! I would love to do that with Lilly but although she has the time I do not. Maybe someday. I love the video please remember to keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

well done!!! 
I loved the vids!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a great thing to do, great videos!!:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow!!! He really keeps his eyes on you...You both did a fantastic job.
Of course he is also a very handsome young man:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Leslie, you look great out there. Cassie and I are doing obedience, but she still isn't ready for a match yet. I predict that you and Moxie will have a great career in the ring.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Leslie, I'm so impressed!! I think Moxie is amazing! You guys worked so well together and I can't wait to see how he does as he gets more experience. 
Good job Moxie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay Moxie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: Yea Leslie and Moxie. :chili::chili: I'm so impressed. You've really set your mind to this and look how it's showing off. I couldn't be prouder of both of you. Well done and I know we're going to see more of you and Sir Moxie in the ring. So cool :thumbsup: I have to try obedience training with Tyler now that my work schedule has freed up.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Moxie and Leslie you have both done us proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great job Leslie and Moxie!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, the fun matches! I remember them well! But why call them "fun"? I was a bundle of nerves! And that went straight down the leash. He knew what he was doing, I'd get flustered, he'd look at me with those amber eyes.......come on mom! Don't make us NQ

but they are great practice for the trials, even if that 1 minute sit and 3 down are the LONGEST 4 minutes of your life!

Good luck and keep going!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you...
You are all very sweet and we appreciate it.

We had a ball, and it showed.I'll keep you posted and really, thanks for letting me share.
It feels really good to be able to do this after working at it and All the support from the members has been really nice.

stay tuned...
xxoo Leslie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Sir Mucho Moxie is Mucho Excellente!!!! Very well done!! :cheer: You both look very good in the ring and it looked like you were having a blast...and in the end that is all that matters.

Good job, the both of you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Leslie and beautiful Moxie Man. That was fun to watch. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili:

Wow Wow Wow!!!!!

Way to go, Leslie and Moxie!!!! That was amazing to watch!!! So proud of you both!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-great job!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: He is gorgeous and I love the way he has his complete attention on you. I enjoyed your videos so much.:blush: Thanks for sharing these with us and again, congrats!:wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks again...it is so much fun (when it works..and many of you know, it does NOT work all of the time) It takes a while to get there, but working on the focus and attention is really one of the most important things. Our little guys, once you get them into it, really love to learn..and they're scary smart. Mox never ceases to amaze me. I know he looks forward to our sessions, because when I get crazed and do not do it for a day or two, he jumps right in. Training builds. I found that out when he was a puppy. And now he loves the attention. Especially when I give him all of mine. 

It's really not hard once you get into it...it's just time and consistancy and really really rewarding.

Thanks again for all your comments..and excitement...I'm still on a high...LOL


Leslie & Moxie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Moxie and Leslie! You really represented the little fluffs well! I'm so impressed with Moxie's focus on you. You really held his attention. Great job! :aktion033:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You both look great:thumbsup: Moxie is one gorgeous, um, handsome little dude.


----------

